# A carved call



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I had to give it a go... Here's one of my closed reed calls with an old piece of Walnut I cut myself here in TN. I put an o-ring fitted African blackwood mouth piece and tip on it. Again if you notice in the inside pic the blackwood is tennon fitted. Have to make sure it'll last a long, long time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OUTSTANDING Brad, WOW now that is cool. Only one question remains !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Did you not wan't to ask it Don!?

Awesome work Brad!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay you chickens, how much Brad? By the way beautiful work!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Okay you chickens, how much Brad? By the way beautiful work!


No chickens here!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I couldn't figure out what you were talking about there Don! I just started with the carved calls and have been trying to decide that very thing. I have a gut feeling on it, but I'm not rock solid on it yet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry ! I though it was obvious. My Bad ! But to ask outright seemed rude and presumptuous, as it is more than a call. It's a piece of art. Let us know when you decide Brad.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purty!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*REAL NICE I'D BE INTERESTED IN A FEW FOR CHRISTMAS GIFTS--sb------P.s. show us some of them thats in your avatar*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I told ya they would like it !!!! Clicked on the link and had to wipe the monitor off to read it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did you have to wipe off the monitor?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yotehntr I would be willin to sacrafice time and and gas money to test those call for ya. I would think anybody that turns out the quality of calls you do would be covered up in orders. This is from one fellow hunter to another you understand. I wouldnt just do this for anybody. LOL


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* SORRY I DIDN'T SEE YOUR LINK THE FIRST TIME Beautiful custom calls---I PUT IT ON MY FAVORITES---be ordering before christmas----sb*


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Yotehntr I would be willin to sacrafice time and and gas money to test those call for ya. I would think anybody that turns out the quality of calls you do would be covered up in orders. This is from one fellow hunter to another you understand. I wouldnt just do this for anybody. LOL










I don't fall for that one... (anymore)







I do admit I normally stay a bit behind on orders... some of that is me just being slow though... I always take orders with an "I'm slow" warning. LOL I try to keep this a hobby and something I do for fun.. if I turn it into a side job... well I'll end up getting tired of it. Since Don asked about the price a fella had been asking to buy this call and I priced it at $85.. so it's gone now. I figure the carved calls won't be something I could label with prices right now... more of an after thought with them.

On the pics that rotate in my avatar... I'm thinking all but one are Ivory beads and toneboards... I'll dig through my photo bucket:
Thuya burl and Ivory:
















Buckeye Burl and antler:








Honduran Rosewood burl and Ivory:

















Corrugata and Ivory


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lovely Brad really nice! I'm going to bend your ear in a pm when I've dug the lathe out if thats ok?


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Excellent work! Great/Beautiful materials!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice stuff Brad your quite the Craftsmen-----Very Impressed--------sb*


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Mattuk anytime bud! Don't hesitate.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Brad.


----------



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

HI,

Never seizes to Amaze me the Talent some people Have..
Very Nice !!!!

How long does it take to do something like that??

Joseph


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you... not sure if it's really talent or I just keep trying... and trying... and well you get the picture! lol I honestly am not sure on the time... I get caught up and don't really pay attention. Hour here and an hour there... they add up but I'm not to sure to what!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh Brad you are a talented chap indeed.


----------

